# Help with telenet question...



## LatinPrince131 (Jan 3, 2006)

I've been reading various posts on how to gain telnet/ftp access to my box but they all lead to one thing, I HAVE to open my box (voiding its warranty) and/or modify the original HD (potencially dangerous).

There surely must be a way to get FTP/Telnet working via softwear threw a local area network as I have it setup now...

Is this possible and if so can someone point me in the right direction w/o having to make these major modifications?

Thanks again!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Iti s in theory possible, but would require TiVo sending down stuff to enable it.


----------



## LatinPrince131 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for your reply has anyone tried this or do you mean the main Tivo server has to update the OS? If that what you meant I guess I'm doomed to open the box... 

Is there a straight forward newbie proof guide anywhere I've read alot of different ones on this site and a few others but all get into too many specifics and I lost them about 1/2 way in. I may try and get a "bash prompt" later today I think thats my first step.


----------

